# Something is wrong with my Betta



## Swim1735 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi, something is wrong with my betta fish. So I am somewhat new to owning a fish but my girlfriend has had them before and I have done lots of research on how to properly care for them so I like to think I know what I am doing. But this I don't know what to do about. So I got my betta around two weeks ago and when I first got him he was so active and would swim all around so I named him bolt but around a day or two after I got him, he stopped living up to his name. Before he stopped living up to the name he was very aggressive and that was because the first tank I had, had a light on the top and it was a diamond shape so the way the light hit the tank made the whole thing a mirror so he would always be flaring if his tank light was on and my room light was off. I thought he was stressed so I bought some of the API Stress Coat and that didn't seem to do much. Two to three days after I put him in his tank he started to become very lethargic and would not swim all that much. He would sit at the bottom of the tank at almost all times and would not swim up all that much. He also had no appetite at all. So when I noticed this I started to do some research and thought maybe he was depressed because I jus had a 2 gallon tank with one plant, gravel, and some LEGO guys. So then I immediately bought 4 more plants for him to hide around in and that didn't do anything. Then I thought the tank was too small so I immediately bought him a 3.5 gallon tank. That didn't help. So then I thought maybe he was sick so I went out and some Betta Fix, aquarium salt, and Betta water renewal. I used the betta fix for around 5-6 days but that didn't do much. Then he started staying at either the top or the bottom of the tank so I thought he was getting better until I looked at him and saw a white string hanging from the bottom of him. I though it was his slime coat at first but then I realized it wasn't. I then did yet again more research and found two things; one he could be constipated and I found that out by reading another discussion board and they said to not feed him for two days or so and that should help him pass it, so I tried it and nothing. The second thing was that he could have a parasite so yesterday I spent $15 on parasite medicine when I didn't even need a full packet for my tank. I have spent sooo much money on this and still have not found out what was wrong with him so I thought I would turn to a discussion board finally to see if anyone else knows what I should do. Sorry this is so long its just that I have read so many discussion boards that did not have enough information so I didn't want this to be like that. If you are still reading then thank you so much and if you know what to do then please let me know. I have included three pictures. One where he is acting strange and I assure you he is alive in the picture. The other two of the white stuff hanging from him.

*Housing:*
3.5gallons
Flitered
Heated around 76-80
No aeration and no tank mates
*Food:*
Used Aqueon betta food pellets until he stopped eating and then switched to Tetramin Tropical flakes
Since I got him he never had much of an appetite so only once a day
*Maintenance:*
He has been ill since around I got him and I have changed 25% of the water at least twice
I use Prime conditioner 
*Water Parameters:*
I have not gotten my water tested
*Symptoms:*
Lethargic, Loss of appetite, hugging thebottom of tank, staying close to glass, white string hanging from him. 
Apperence is around the same since I got him
Does not really eat
I started treatment with General Cure and Betta Fix


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! You've answered some things already, but if you would also fill in the answers to this form, it's very helpful for members to provide you with better replies;








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

it looks like poop. he's constipated or that's a small case of swim bladder; most likely constipation give em some blanched peas not any of his regular food. hope this helps


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

in addition white poop could be a parasite. you got him at a petstore right


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> it looks like poop. he's constipated or that's a small case of swim bladder; most likely constipation give em some blanched peas not any of his regular food. hope this helps


I disagree, this does not appear to be swim bladder/constipation as with sbd he would have trouble swimming or would be laying on his side, and with constipation he would have trouble passing poop, and it looks like he is doing that no problem. Thank you very much for your input but please don't give diagnosis on diseases you are not sure of


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

I'm fairly certain this is a water quality issue. A 2 gallon tank will really need two 50% water changes each week using a gravel vacuum. Poor water quality will lead to a sickly betta quite quickly.

First, stop feeding him tropical flakes. They do not meet his dietary needs at all. NorthFin Betta Bits, Omega One Betta pellets, Fluval Bug Bites are all great options.

Second, to get his water back in check - do a 25% water change each day for 4 days then make sure you do 50% twice per week.

For future, peas are not digestible by a betta.. Like giving a glass of milk to someone who is lactose intolerant. Daphnia is great for constipation though.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey there! Welcome to the forum. You are doing a great job caring for the little guy-he is so handsome. Your care looks perfect, but I would have 3 suggestions on things that could possibly be causing some issues.
1) Food-both aqueon and tetramin are very low quality brands with lots of fillers and stuff that is hard to digest. The suggestions that MomofBetta made are perfect! I can also link you a few other choices if you can't find those
2)Water changes-MomOfBetta made a great schedule for you. I believe the tank may not be cycled which could be causing some ammonia poisoning, which looks to be what your boy has. Here is a great tutorial on doing a fish-in cycle. There is also a tutorial on here under the "care" tab. Emergency: Performing a Fish-in Cycle The RIGHT Way 
3) The only real way to see if this is ammonia poisoning is to test your water. I understand the test kit can be expensive (my favorite is the API Freshwater Master Kit), so if you cannot get that most pet stores test water for free! See if you can find one that does the liquid testing as they are more accurate than the strips. Take a picture of the results, bring them back, and we can help figure out the issue


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

I would step up the water changes. In a 3.5 gallon, I would change about 30% every few days - maybe every 3 or 4. If you didn't cycle the tank, then please read about the nitorgen cycle. It is very good that you have Prime conditioner by Seachem. It will help with the ammonia and nitrite build up that you will get from the tank cycling.

A good freshwater test kit is also needed when cycling a tank. Most use the API freshwater test kit. It will last a long time, and is well worth the money.

Keeping his water clean is an absolute must. Many problems with bettas are caused by water issues.

Stop using the betta fix. That can be more harmful than good.

This is going to sound kind of gross, but if you can put some of that stringy poop in a glass or container by itself, and it doesn't move, then it's probably not a parasite. Since he isn't eating, that can be the white cast which is mucus. I would suggest trying a better, more nutritious betta pellet. Omega One is good, and so is North Fin. They have less fillers, and more protein. Try to feed him a little twice a day. If you can get either of these types of pellets, or even Hakari baby bio gold betta pellets, you can give him 4 or 5 at least twice a day. He needs to eat, especially if he is ill.

There are so many things that can be causing his problem. Is the water flow from the filter too rough? I see that you have plastic plants. I did the same thing when I got my first betta. Those will end up tearing his fins. You can do a test to see if those decorations are too pointy or rough by running some panty hose over them. If they snag, then the plant can hurt your betta's fins or body.

From what I can see, there are no issues with his body. I don't see any obvious injuries.

I also recommend getting some Indian almond leaves or non-caffinated rooibos tea. These release tannins into the water, and tannis have anti-fungal and anti-bacterial properties. And bettas just love the stuff! It will turn the water brown, but it is very beneficial.

I hope this helps! There are a ton of medicines out there, and many of them are usless. You can sped a ton of money on all kinds of stuff and still have a very sick betta, or spend a little on a few quality things and keep the tank water clean, and have a brilliant little boy who is full of life. Many of us have learned these lessons the hard way.

I hope Bolt gets better!!!!


----------



## Swim1735 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you to everyone who offered help! He already seems to be doing better but I will definitely take all of your suggestions.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Swim1735 said:


> Thank you to everyone who offered help! He already seems to be doing better but I will definitely take all of your suggestions.


Great news!

One thing I have learned with betta care - simple is better.


----------

